# أبراج تقطير النفط في المصافي



## الحب العذري (27 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا أود أن أستفسر لمن لديه معلومات او مراجع في شرح ألية عمل أبراج تقطير النفط في المصافي ومكوناته من الصواني الموجودة في داخل البرج ومعادنه وطريقة تركيبه وكل شئ عن أبراج تقطير النفط . 
وأنا محتاجه جدا لهذا الموضوع حيث اعمل بحث علمي عن ألأبراج ومحتاجة مساعدة الاخوة الاعضاء 
وشكرا للجميع ​


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (30 يونيو 2009)

انا معاكى ومحتاج اليسعدنى فى ابراج التقطير لانى الان بمشروع تصنيع برج تقطير , يا ريت تسعدينى


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام
لكم مني كتب
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/search/label/Plant Design
http://www.4shared.com/file/108493312/81169b89/Distillation_Column_Trays_Brochure.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/28555288/4a45f3ca/refinery_distillation.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/18107383/aba2427b/design_of_distillation_column_control_systems.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/6374089...ion_processes__wwwchemicalebookscom_.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/44079691/4c9fcc6b/Petroleum_Refinery_Distillation_-_0872016722.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/5043699...n_column_control_systems_-_p_buckley.html?s=1


----------



## الكيمياوي_88 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يساعدني عندي مشروع عن السيطرة على منظومة ابراج التقطير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

والله سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع لانني متتوق لمعرفة هذه الامور


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## منير العوادي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووورين


----------



## الاخت الوفية (3 أبريل 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> لكم مني كتب
> http://www.chemicalebooks.com/search/label/plant design
> http://www.4shared.com/file/108493312/81169b89/distillation_column_trays_brochure.html?s=1
> ...


 
كتب مفيدة في مجال الهندسة الكيمياوية
جزاك الله خيراً أخ محمد الأكرم
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (17 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 أبريل 2014)

كتاب Trays & Packed Towers حمل من هنا
فلم تعليمي بعنوان Distillation Column حمل من هنا
فلم تعليمي بعنوان Crude Oil refinery Operations حمل من هنا


----------



## wanman94 (31 أغسطس 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank


----------



## eliker bahij (4 سبتمبر 2014)

.:77:Thank you for sharing with us those great posts


----------



## محمد جمعة البركي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم شباب العرب الاصايل منورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد جمعة البركي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شباب محتاج تفاصيل عن كيفية حفظ قطب جهاز ph وما هو نوع المحلول المستخدم وعن كيفية معايرة الجهاز ............ مع التقدير


----------

